# OS reinstall/can't add HP Deskjet D4160



## plshelpme (Mar 16, 2008)

My tech guy just upped my RAM and reinstalled OS X on my PowerBook G4, and reconnecting my beloved workhorse HP Deskjet D4160 isn't the breeze I hoped it would be. (In fact, I didn't even realize I'd have to start from scratch, and I've got some Sunday night printing to do!) No-show on the Printer Setup Utility list with the other HP models. The HP app in Finder shows Device Manager, Uninstaller, and the useless-to-me Photosmart stuff that came along with the original install (which I did not do). Any suggestions before I bravely attempt the entire download from the HP website, which is pretty intimidating in itself. Be gentle with me; technospeak is not my native language. Thanks!


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 16, 2008)

Easy!
Download the up-to-date software for your printer. Here's a link to the right page.
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...en&cc=us&product=501857&os=219&dlc=en&lang=en
Scroll down the page, and click the Download Now button on that page.
It's a big download, so find something else to do for a few minutes. 
Double-click that file, then double-click the installer which is inside that disk image (the folder should open on your desktop) and follow the directions to complete the install. This will take a while, even on a fast Mac. It's a big download, and then the install itself will take probably 1/2 hour to complete.
You get all the extra stuff that you might not ever use, but be patient with the install. There's no way to 'pick & choose' during the install. You can get rid of the additional icons from the dock when everything finishes.
You didn't say what version of OS X you have installed now. This HP install needs 10.3.9, or higher.
I hope this gets you going.


----------



## plshelpme (Mar 16, 2008)

OK, I'm goin' in! I've got v.4.11, so if I can invoke your calm and confident manner, I should be good. Hopefully I'll post a thumbs-up-mission-accomplished reply after a while. Thanks, DeltaMac.


----------



## MisterMe (Mar 16, 2008)

plshelpme said:


> ... Any suggestions before I bravely attempt the entire download from the HP website, which is pretty intimidating in itself. ...


I don't get what's so intimidating about redownloading the driver. Just go to HP's driver webpage for your printer, download the appropriate .dmg file, and install the driver. It is all pretty straightforward.


----------



## plshelpme (Mar 16, 2008)

It's all relative, MisterMe. Sometimes the newbies just need a little boost from guys like you and DeltaMac. Thanks; I'll report back after a while.


----------



## plshelpme (Mar 16, 2008)

Hmmm, first glitch. After the download (to the desktop: should I have saved it elsewhere to begin?), I double-clicked to open, and got a Warning message that said "The following disk images failed to mount." The Installer was listed, with reason given as "invalid checksum."  Next step? Thanks...


----------



## MisterMe (Mar 17, 2008)

plshelpme said:


> ... I double-clicked to open, and got a Warning message that said "The following disk images failed to mount." The Installer was listed, with reason given as "invalid checksum."  Next step? Thanks...


This stuff happens. The usual remedy is to download the file again.


----------



## plshelpme (Mar 17, 2008)

thanks, MisterMe.  will do...


----------



## plshelpme (Mar 17, 2008)

Mission accomplished! Thanks DeltaMac and MisterMe. My new mantra is "This stuff happens: Try again."


----------



## plshelpme (Mar 17, 2008)

Mission Accomplished after several error messages, interrupted downloads, you name it! Thanks, DeltaMac and MisterMe. My new mantra is "This stuff happens. Try again..."


----------

